# R.i.p blitz



## mjbax81 (Feb 25, 2011)

Today we lost our dog our friend sleep well up those big stairs babes we will love and miss you always xxx


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

sorry to hear. RIP, you will be missed


----------

